# Lightroom CC?  Huh?



## tirediron (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm probably the last one to get this particular memo, but it sounds like LR has received a pretty serious overhaul!  Can't wait to get home and check this out!


----------



## jsecordphoto (Apr 21, 2015)

Pretty psyched to check this out as well, if nothing else just for the improved speed they are claiming


----------



## sm4him (Apr 21, 2015)

I hadn't gotten that memo. But then, I've only opened my LR once since I've had it…still working up the courage to just take the plunge and start using it.

Okay. I AM going to use it. Tonight. I'm gonna do it. Just watch me.

No. Don't watch me. That would be kinda creepy.  But I *am* gonna do it.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 21, 2015)

sm4him said:


> I hadn't gotten that memo. But then, I've only opened my LR once since I've had it…still working up the courage to just take the plunge and start using it.
> 
> Okay. I AM going to use it. Tonight. I'm gonna do it. Just watch me.
> 
> No. Don't watch me. That would be kinda creepy.  But I *am* gonna do it.


 
*Memo*
To:  All TPF Members

From:  Moderating Staff

Re:  Member sm4him

Don`t watch her doing it.


----------



## sm4him (Apr 21, 2015)

tirediron said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > I hadn't gotten that memo. But then, I've only opened my LR once since I've had it…still working up the courage to just take the plunge and start using it.
> ...



Trust me, it's best that way. NOBODY wants to see THAT.


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 21, 2015)

sm4him said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > sm4him said:
> ...



Actually I saw the video on youtube. (I didn't recognize you with the mask)


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 21, 2015)

I have LR 5.7.1 and just did check for updates and found none.
Whazzup?

AHA LR CC.
Now DLing all the stuuf available.

Whoopie


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 21, 2015)

Creative Live is doing a LR crash course right now.


----------



## KmH (Apr 21, 2015)

jsecordphoto said:


> Pretty psyched to check this out as well, if nothing else just for the improved speed they are claiming


Whatever you gain will be determined by the video/graphics card and GPU your computer uses.


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 21, 2015)

Synching local adjustments between or to multiple photos will be great. I almost always have the same shot with many poses .


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## astroNikon (Apr 21, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> Synching local adjustments between or to multiple photos will be great. I almost always have the same shot with many poses .


I currently do that in LR v4.5  ??


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 21, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > Synching local adjustments between or to multiple photos will be great. I almost always have the same shot with many poses .
> ...


At about 6:50 in the video it shows something I believe is new.   Or I've been missing out.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 21, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > JacaRanda said:
> ...


Yup, that's the exact thing (but more options in the new one) in earlier versions


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 21, 2015)

In the bottom photo strip.
Select one photo.   Then press Control and select a 2nd photo.
Then the "Sync" button shows up in the far right bottom of the right panel.
Click on "Sync" and the Sync option screen pops up.
You can select multiple photos too


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 21, 2015)

Happy camper here.  I have synched everything but local adjustments like that.  Bummer.    Could have been saving all sorts of time.


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 21, 2015)

If your LR CC does not start, sign out of Creative Cloud App (not 'quit' actually sign out)
then restart LR CC and sign in and all will be good.
Catalog will need to be updated.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 21, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> Happy camper here.  I have synched everything but local adjustments like that.  Bummer.    Could have been saving all sorts of time.


Wow, lots of time spent on that.
I searched out the Sync.  I use it all the time.  many times I'll set Clarity, Vibrance and Saturation to 15 and sync it to all photos.  And alot of the same photos I'll sync on Crop, to adjust colors  and on and on and on ....  great feature and great time saver !!


----------



## MOREGONE (Apr 21, 2015)

The adjustment brush has a new feature of adjustment brush sync. 

In the past the adjustment brush was fixed to the position of the original. Now, you get a target that you can click on in the sync'ed versions and then you can move them to fit the scene of the current pic. This was not something you could do with LR5. 

Also the gradient filter and radial filter have a eraser brush that can paint away areas the filter should not be applied to. Pretty cool!


----------



## BrickHouse (Apr 21, 2015)

This is update is rapidly convincing me to swing from using the free DNG converter and my old LR4 to now ponying up for LRCC.  Damn you adobe. Damn you.


----------



## Buckster (Apr 22, 2015)

Just saw this:






Awesome!  I'll be putting this to use for sure!


----------



## goooner (Apr 22, 2015)

Buckster said:


> Just saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nightmare for street photogs I imagine


----------

